# New Leucomelas Cerro Autana and tank.



## Bøndergaard (Oct 3, 2020)

Hello
I am new here and just want to show my new frogs that i picked up today. And my newly build tank that still need a few finishing touches.

Dendrobates _leucomelas_ Cerro Autana (_Blue Foot_) I have 4 that should be around 3 or 4 months old. (Hope to get some better pictures soon)


































The tank: A 200 liter converted oildrum
About 125 liter for frogs and the rest for controllers and water tank and all that underneath. Still need a littel more plants inside. And some finishing touches outside


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

Like the way you have worked that into the oil drum! Your tank will benefit from a lot more leaf litter though, and preferably smaller leaves than the ones you have in there now, so that the Leucs can rummage through the leaves looking for flies


----------



## bighollywood (Mar 4, 2015)

Love the setup and the frogs!!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseToad (Mar 27, 2021)

I've never seen an oil drum vivarium before! I don't know if it was your intention, but it definitely makes a statement about habitat loss and oil exploitation in the Amazon.


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

What a unique and creative idea. Can't wait to see it grow.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

The creativity of people on this forum always blows my mind. Good job.


----------



## Erskine888 (May 1, 2021)

Bøndergaard said:


> Hello
> I am new here and just want to show my new frogs that i picked up today. And my newly build tank that still need a few finishing touches.
> 
> Dendrobates _leucomelas_ Cerro Autana (_Blue Foot_) I have 4 that should be around 3 or 4 months old. (Hope to get some better pictures soon)
> ...


What a cool idea! Looks awesome! I agree with the leaf litter comment.
Yet another species that I now want to keep 😁


----------



## Bøndergaard (Oct 3, 2020)

Erskine888 said:


> What a cool idea! Looks awesome! I agree with the leaf litter comment.
> Yet another species that I now want to keep 😁


Thank you ☺. Yes . I bought some smaller leaves too. But they delivered the wrong ones. But Soon i will get them 🙂


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

MorseToad said:


> I've never seen an oil drum vivarium before! I don't know if it was your intention, but it definitely makes a statement about habitat loss and oil exploitation in the Amazon.


It reminds me of this old thread:Dis-biotopic displays
Unfortunately the pictures are gone but it looks like someone saved and put one of them on pintrest.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

Did you make the steel drum enclosure? That pretty cool. Those are good looking frogs too.


----------



## Itsadeepbluesea (Jun 6, 2020)

I love the tank great idea and execution.


----------



## Bøndergaard (Oct 3, 2020)

bulbophyllum said:


> Did you make the steel drum enclosure? That pretty cool. Those are good looking frogs too.


Yes I did 🙂 Thank you.


----------



## Bøndergaard (Oct 3, 2020)

Itsadeepbluesea said:


> I love the tank great idea and execution.


Thank you 🙂


----------

